# As I walk towards the circle ..



## MarkElRayes

.. I wave again

Hello I just joined the site, I have a little introduction post in the introduction forum with other introductees, anywho.

I have a piece I just started working on that ends abruptly, I'll link directly to it, i've been composing for many years, virtually that is, and I would really love an opinion from a classical lover such as myself.

So here it is, final name: The Production of Dinosaurs II - http://www.sectionz.com/detail.asp?rType=mp3&SZID=26008

.Mark

EDIT: I SUGGEST LISTENING TO IT LOUDLY


----------



## Krummhorn

Hello Mark, and welcome to this forum.

Nice start on this piece - keep us updated on its progress. Thanks for sharing. 

Kh


----------

